# [SOLVED] firefox + mplayerplug-in + stage6-videos

## buggybunny

Hi!

Irgendwie schein ich wieder mal der einzigste Mensch mit gentoo auf diesem Planeten zu sein, der dieses Problem hat:

Ich kann keine stage6-videos abspielen mit dem firefox.

"Eigentlich" braucht man dafür das divx-Plugin, welches es bisher nur für Windows gibt.

Jedoch spielt auf meinen anderen Kisten hier (Suse + Debian) das mplayerplug-in problemlos diese Videos ab.

Leider nicht auf meiner (Haupt-)  Gentookiste.

Installiert ist das Plugin:

```
 emerge -s mplayerplug-in

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : mplayerplug-in ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  net-www/mplayerplug-in

      Latest version available: 3.40-r1

      Latest version installed: 3.40-r1

      Size of files: 218 kB

      Homepage:      http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   mplayer plug-in for Gecko based browsers

      License:       GPL-2

```

Und wenn ich im firefox

```
about:plugins
```

aufrufe, sehe ich es auch:

```

mplayerplug-in 3.40

    File name: mplayerplug-in.so

    mplayerplug-in 3.40

    Video Player Plug-in for QuickTime, RealPlayer and Windows Media Player streams using MPlayer

    JavaScript Enabled and Using GTK2 Widgets

MIME Type    Description    Suffixes    Enabled

video/mpeg    MPEG    mpg,mpeg    Yes

audio/mpeg    MPEG    mpg,mpeg    Yes

video/x-mpeg    MPEG    mpg,mpeg    Yes

video/x-mpeg2    MPEG2    mpv2,mp2ve    Yes

audio/mpeg    MPEG    mpg,mpeg    Yes

audio/x-mpeg    MPEG    mpg,mpeg    Yes

audio/mpeg2    MPEG audio    mp2    Yes

audio/x-mpeg2    MPEG audio    mp2    Yes

video/mp4    MPEG 4 Video    mp4    Yes

video/3gpp    MPEG 4 Video    mp4,3gp    Yes

application/x-ogg    Ogg Vorbis Media    ogg    Yes

audio/ogg    Ogg Vorbis Audio    ogg    Yes

audio/x-ogg    Ogg Vorbis Audio    ogg    Yes

application/ogg    Ogg Vorbis / Ogg Theora    ogg    Yes

audio/flac    FLAC Audio    flac    Yes

audio/x-flac    FLAC Audio    flac    Yes

video/fli    FLI animation    fli,flc    Yes

video/x-fli    FLI animation    fli,flc    Yes

video/x-flv    Flash Video    flv    Yes

video/vnd.vivo    VivoActive    viv,vivo    Yes

application/x-nsv-vp3-mp3    Nullsoft Streaming Video    nsv    Yes

audio/x-mod    Soundtracker    mod    Yes

audio/basic    Basic Audio File    au,snd    Yes

audio/x-basic    Basic Audio File    au,snd    Yes

```

Trotzdem, wenn ich auf eine Seite mit diesen Videos gehe, krieg ich nur "Click here to install missing plugin", welches natürlich nicht gefunden wird wenn ich draufklicke (geht ja auch nicht, weil  das was er will, "divx", wie schon erwähnt nicht für Linux erhältlich ist).

Beim Starten aus der Konsole krieg ich keine Fehler-Meldungen usw...

Jemand ne Idee wie ich das Problem weiter eingrenzen bzw. lösen kann?Last edited by buggybunny on Sat Sep 22, 2007 5:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Chainsuck

 *Quote:*   

> Irgendwie schein ich wieder mal der einzigste Mensch mit gentoo auf diesem Planeten zu sein, der dieses Problem hat

 

Nein, ich habe das selbe Problem  :Wink:  Kann dir aber leider auch keine Loesung anbieten

----------

## firefly

also bei mir funktioniert es

z.b. http://stage6.divx.com/ChannelFrederator/video/1546859/Episode-91

```
emerge -pv mplayer mplayerplug-in mozilla-firefox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1_p20070824  USE="X alsa dvd encode gif gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg mad mp3 opengl oss png quicktime sdl truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xinerama xv -3dnow -3dnowext -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -enca -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmx -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -pnm -pvr -radio -rar -real -rtc -samba -speex -srt -sse -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -teletext -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -x264 -xanim -xvid -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -i810 -mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45  USE="divx gmedia gtk nls quicktime realmedia wmp (-mplayer-bin)" LINGUAS="de -da -en_US -es -fr -hu -it -ja -ko -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -ru -se -zh_CN" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.6  USE="ipv6 java restrict-javascript xforms xinerama xprint -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -mozdevelop -moznopango" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 
```

----------

## mastacloak

Höre zwar das erste Mal von stage6-Videos, aber bei mir scheint es zu funktionieren. Habe mir spaßenshalber auf http://stage6.divx.com/ ein Video angeschaut und es läuft im Firefox. Der wesentliche Unterschied zu Deiner Konfiguration ist wohl, dass ich seit Dienstag die Version 3.45 von mplayerplug-in draufhab:

```
[I] net-www/mplayerplug-in

     Available versions:  3.21 3.31-r1 3.35 3.40-r1 3.45 {divx gmedia gtk linguas_da linguas_de linguas_en_US linguas_es linguas_fr linguas_hu linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ko linguas_nb linguas_nl linguas_pl linguas_pt_BR linguas_ru linguas_se linguas_zh_CN mplayer-bin nls quicktime realmedia wmp}

     Installed versions:  3.45(17:42:21 18.09.2007)

     Homepage:            http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         mplayer plug-in for Gecko based browsers
```

In about:plugins wird zudem folgendes angezeigt:

```

DivX Browser Plug-In

    File name: mplayerplug-in-dvx.so

    mplayerplug-in 3.45

    Video Player Plug-in for QuickTime, RealPlayer and Windows Media Player streams using MPlayer

    JavaScript Enabled and Using GTK2 Widgets

MIME Type    Description    Suffixes    Enabled

video/divx    DivX Media Format    divx    Yes

video/vnd.divx    DivX Media Format    divx    Yes

```

HTH

edit: da war jemand schneller

----------

## buggybunny

Leute, 

dickes Dankeschön!

Eigentlich war es ganz einfach, ich hatte nur vergessen "divx" als lokales use-flag für das  mplayerplug-in  zu verwenden (was ich durch eure Postings gemerkt hatte)

Dann mplayerplug-in nochmal gemerged und feddich!

----------

